
A no-fly zone to protect Linux from patent trolls - chaostheory
http://legalpad.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/
======
lehmannro
Just for future reference the actual address is
[http://legalpad.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/12/08/a-no-fly-
zo...](http://legalpad.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/12/08/a-no-fly-zone-to-
protect-linux-from-patent-trolls/)

------
tocomment
But software patents are so vague. You'd have to submit every line of code in
Linux for this to work, right?

Didn't someone patent storing a wishlist in a database? So wouldn't this need
to list storing X in a Y for all X and Y?

